# BFG KDW 2 stretch??



## soupVR (Mar 16, 2008)

How well or if so would these tires be able to stretch.. they are pretty nasty when it comes to grip although im not puttin power down.


----------



## soupVR (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: BFG KDW 2 stretch?? (soupVR)*

didnt mean to hit enter, 
sizes to be stretched
8.5x17 205/45/17
10x17 225/45/17


----------



## PlatinumMKVJetta (Feb 8, 2009)

This are defiantly my favorite looking tires! Sorry off topic.


----------



## soupVR (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (PlatinumMKVJetta)*

bumpin it...anyone


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (soupVR)*

They don't really stretch well, as the sidewall is relatively stiff.
They are wider than a lot of tires for their given width though.
Really, the 225 should go on the 8.5'' wheel, and give you about 10% of stretch.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

i dont think 225 in this tire would stretch at all. 
gotta say these tires grip well, but ill never buy em again. after a rotation or two the road noise is unbarable


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

If you get these tires, you shouldn't really be concerned with road noise.
I've gone through 5 sets so far, and will go through many more in the future.


----------



## MNmontymk2 (Sep 28, 2011)

think a 205/40/16 kdw would stretch to a 9 inch wide rim?


----------

